
Arizona woman still pays AOL $14.95 a month for email - zeppelin_7
http://www.azfamily.com/news/consumer/AOL-users-still-being-billed-for-free-email-136623123.html
======
keithpeter
"We tried contacting AOL to find out and for comment on our story but, so far,
we haven't heard back."

I'm hardly surprised. In the UK, banks have to tell me if there is a better
offer on a new account so that I can change if I want to. Is it _cave emptor_
in the USA?

------
samstave
I thought that was an Onion title.

------
rmc
This sort of practice is very common. That's why companies dont automatically
convert old customers to new plans/services when they introduce a new service.
They can (and do) keep charging existing customers the old rate.

------
cr4zy
My dad still pays so he can keep his old email address.

------
smackfu
This is a dumb story. She's paying for dial-up access, that she doesn't need
but that she used to need. That's not AOL's fault.

------
reustle
I know a few friends parents still doing this.

